# prison L july 2014 (Permission visit)



## sparky. (Jul 22, 2014)

This was a permission visit. Visited the site with 2 none forum members

here is some wikki for you 

Originally built during the Victorian era as a private dwelling,it was then owned by the Ministry of Defence and had various uses until after World War II, when the building was transferred to Her Majesty's Prison Service.it was then used as a detention centre and prison until it was closed in September 2011. In 2013 the site was sold to Berkeley Homes who are consulting on the redevelopment of the former prison into housing with community facilities.

and on with the pics


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2014)

Ooh-wah-wee-wah! Very nice! 
What a fantastic oppertuunity! Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## sparky. (Jul 22, 2014)

thanks mate


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

stunning, always wanted to do a prison, some brilliant stuff for a permission visit


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucky you what a great visit,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes I would also like to explore a prison!
The first corridor shot is fab!
Thanks


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 23, 2014)

Great shots, you've made this place look very eerie IMO..


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice one Sparky. I was wondering how you did it as the place has the highest fence I've ever seen. I got all excited when I saw your shots on FB thinking someone had cracked it open.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice set of shots there, like many I wouldn't mind doing a prison


----------



## professor frink (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice, I have been waiting for the demo boys to move in and knock down that unfeasibly tall fence


----------

